# iCloud sur disque dur



## jean Sébastien (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Tout d'abord, je m'excuse si je traite d'un sujet qui existe déjà.
Je viens de remplacer mon DD de 1TO sur mon iMac 21,5 fin 2013 par un SSD de 2TO.
Avant de remplacer mon DD par un SSD j'avais remarqué que iCloud se stockait sur le DD, la taille. n'est pas négligeable,plus de 300GO. c'est pour cela aussi que j'ai changé mon DD de 1T par un SSD de 2T.







Dans le Finder:




j'ai déjà supprimer aperçu mais celui-ci est déjà revenu une fois. si je supprime Le bureau et documents dans iCloud Drive, os me le supprime carrément du mac.
Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour que iCloud drive ne soit plus stocké du tout sur mon DD et ainsi libérer de l'espace.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2018)

Dans les Préférences Systèmes, il y a une section iCloud.
Il devrait suffire de décocher la case "iCloud Drive".


----------



## jean Sébastien (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
J'ai décoché dans iCloud Drive le stockage dans le cloud et mes données  (bureau et documents) ont disparues de mon mac.




Je n'ai pas essayé en conservant une copie car os me l'interdit pour l'instant il recharge les documents.
J'essaierais dès demain.
Bonne soirée.


----------

